# Worst Model to assemble ever ?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

What is the worst standard miniature you hve ever tried to assemble?

We have all had those moments when it just won't stick and your wife/cat/mother/dog looks at you funny as you curse the wretched thing and all other things Games Workshop to the Eye of Terror and back.......:ireful2:

Warped components, mismatched parts or just incredibly fiddly?

So is it the _Conudrum of the Crusader_ or that _So and So of a Spine Dragon............_


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

The Dwarfs for fantasy are a nightmare to put together. Whoever thought it would be a good idea to split the body from shoulder to waist for assembly needs to be kicked in the nether regions.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

greath thread haha.

Mine has got to be anything big and metal grrrrr i cant stand 'em, my newly made daemon prince has been the biggest pain in the gonads ever, with parts that didnt evan fit together, i had to do a hell of a lot of filing.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

the crusader

and old rhinos


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Daemon prince, you just cant put it together.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

quite honestly, the land raider crusader bits are the worst, however they are seconded by the landspeeder, that kit couldn't fit together even if it was fresh off the mold.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, i had to help a kid build a landspeeder the other day, it was my first as well. nasty bugger.

the LOTR dragon is a bit of a bitch. by reputation, the Screaming Skull Cat is the worst...


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

2nd ed lictors were awful, but new gargoyles have got to be the worst.
Yeah... let's make them so that their wings are two separate pieces and go around the flying base. Genius idea!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Probably anything FW, simply because of resin dust. Gag!

Or if we're sticking to GW, it's a tie between the Demon Prince, Crusader, Old Carnifex, and current Hive Tyrant.

-Dirge


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

The nightbringer fucked me over to, it came, i loved it, then tried to make it and now i hate it. Was impossible to make it look right there was so much filing needed.


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

It's gotta be my son of a whorus jump chaplain. He went together alright, until I got to the bolt pistol arm. The way the fraggin thing's made the shoulder plate would have to stick half an inch into the jump pack to fit. So I replaced it with a chainfist from my terminator sprue :biggrin:

Another bad one was that landspeeder I built. It looks alright now, but the thing too me hours to put together right :scare:


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

THe Lord Solar Macharius.

It took seventeen tries to get his cape to stay. SEVENTEEN TRIES! AND THAT'S JUST FOR THE CAP!

*Goes on ranting*


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

Tyranid Gargoyles... WAY too much work for such an ugly model.
I also gave up trying to get the new WE dragon together.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

well, the worst experience i've had to date was with the techmarine in full servo-harness....nightmarish to construct; had to pin everything multiple times, took several tries to get each limb to stay in place. 

second worst was the aforementioned landspeeder...i mean....damn, that thing just ain't right! :threaten:


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

I haven't had much trouble putting very many things together, but I'd say the worst was the Obliterators. These things, I tell you what... Pain in the @ss.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Tomb Scorpions seemed like pretty crappy models when it comes to putting them together. I saw some guy at a store trying to assemble one. He almost wanted to chuck the thing out the store.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you guys have completely missed one. The Penitent Engine is one of the HARDEST models to assemble. Not only is it pewter but it is also a walker, which means that the pose is variable. The wife had serious problems getting it to stay glued. Plus it's a pain in the rear to paint even when not assembled. Imagine assembling and then painting!


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

Venerable Dreadnaught. Maybe I just suck, but what a nightmare. 

The fingers were CONSTANTLY falling off the CCW arm. It took me dozens of attempts before they fit right and I almost slammed the thing into the floor more than once. 

The entire arm came off more than a few times as well.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

that chaos two headed dragon from FB...i helped a friend put it together. i swear to god it ended up being 90% green stuff and 10% actual model


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

Dark Eldar Warriors...The little buggers are so bloody spikey and don't really fit as well as other kits.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Land Raider F***ing Crusader, and prety much every metal devastator!! the arms!! the ARMS!!! OH THE INSANITY!! SOMEONE PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!


----------



## mr.darkraider (Mar 5, 2008)

choas oblits rahhh so fiddly


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

plasic model its got to be eldar guardians there are just so many little bits and trying to get the metal arms on the storm guardians is just as bad. metal the harlequin troope leader even with greenstuff i cant get it to stay on its base and the tiny bit of metal tabard just bends at the slightest touch.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Land Raider Crusader. Nuff said.


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Land Raider Crusader.....


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Agree the plastic devastators with metal lascannons are no fun. Generally metal + plastic kits suck.

The worst of all time though, without doubt, (not 40k though) is...

the Ogre kingdom scraplauncher. Simply impossible. Mine is still in bits.

http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99110213006&orignav=13


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, we've got a nice variety here, but the crusader seems to be the worst at the moment.

In my oppinion, the new epic SM predators are the single most poorly desgned kits gw do. Yes they only come in four pieces, but what a pile of shit those pieces are!

The side sponsons come separately from the body, but WILL NOT fit in the gaps on the chassis without filing them half away. I had a pile of metal dust big enough to cover one of the preds completely by the time I had constructed 5 of them. Oh, plus i'd had to send one blister back cause they were so mismoulded. The guy at the store said it was the worst case of mismoulding he'd ever seen.

Also, the old salamander kit. That fu*&ing back sail. There was a gap about a cm wide in it that gw couldn't even be arsed to provide a piece for.

Quality control? Quality control? I know you're here somewhere....



MOVED TO MODELLING


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

glueing metal to metal where the surface area is really small e.g. the bolters on the crusader


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

a Penitent Engine is my current construction nightmare, like it was moulded by a lobotomized gorrila with chainsaw fingers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

1. Anything Forgeworld, so many vents/flash
2. Crusader
3. Landspeeder, might as well scratch build one!
4. The old metal wraithlord ifyou didn't have your pinning stuff on you.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Many moons ago when I played a strange game called Warhammer I decided to buy a Hellcannon, fooking hell the worst moulds I've ever seen!!!:angry:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Im so glad i dont need to buy a crusaider, not after the hype its getting on here anyways haha.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

For me, I'd have to say the new Hive Tyrant. The bonesword fell off at least twenty times, sometimes in the middle of a game! I still haven't bothered to glue the hoof claw onto it yet.


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Strange I found the Crusader easy to construct.

What I hated to build was the LOTR Fell beast, even after it was built it kept falling over and breaking :ireful2:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

My land speeder was so annoying I just cut it up for scenic bases!


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Deamon Prince's and any Greater Deamon. I hate gaps so greater deamons end up being mostly green stuff when I'm done with them.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Daemon prince's and the wpns on the obliterators


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Easily the Krootox. Some kid brought one into the shop and it had a half inch gap in the belly. half a pound of greenstuff and some pins later...... The metal landspeeder was a 'mare as well


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I had some trouble with the White Dwarf 30th Ann. model. I think he fell off his shield like thirty times and than one time he actually fell apart. Like he literally looked like I was about to assemble him and that all my pieces were scattered.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gotta agree regarding the Tomb Scorpion. I nearly slit my wrists on that one.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

As far as I know, a BattleFleet Gothic Battle-Barge is the hardest.


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

The crusader 
monolith(that giant cube is not square)


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

For me its got to be the ravener tyranid, it's fiddly and only take a knock and it falls to pieces. I had to pin all the joints and file the tail right down. then use filler to smooth the transition, for just one blister its a lot of work!!

I have two friends with crusaders and they b**ch and moan all the time when they got them, about how fiddly they are to make.


----------



## silvarius (Mar 21, 2008)

i hated putting together the chaos dreadnought,*sigh* lost some good jeans that day.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Ugh reading this thread brings up some horrible memories of days attempting to assemble devious things. Not done many large metals but here are the ones i can think of. 

The one that really sticks in my mind like a rusty nail is the metal chaos dreadnought. That sucked. In the end i gave up and bought a SM plastic one and converted it. 

Second on the list is the metal exorcist. Trying to make the metals fit on the back of a rhino is an extra special torture. Dont do it. 

The old wraithlord. Its arms didnt fit the sockets at all. You ended up putting more metal into it pinnning wise. 

Dispite its difficulty the metal demon prince was allright i guess and it turned out ok after i butchered it to suit my purposes. I'm not saying its a good kit just that it aint the worst i've seen.


----------



## theink4 (Mar 22, 2008)

the multi-melta marine and lascannon . I just couldn't get the holding arm to stay.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never had a problem with a chaos dred.

I did hear that the new Shokk Attack gun was a real problem. Anyone else had any issues with it?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Still think daemon prince myself.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

If I go to hell when I die I will be back working for GW sitting at the painting table with an infinite queue of children with Gnoblar Scraplaunchers that need help assembling them.:no:

They make Crusaders seem like glueing the skull pass Goblins together.



(Torealis, if anyone ever comes into your store and asks for help with one RUN!...DON'T LOOK BACK!)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Space Marine Lascannon Marine.

I hate this model. It keeps falling over. I think this model is the sole reason I refuse to field more than 10 marines in a Space Marine army.


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

No one has mentioned Tau so far, its all space marines 
TAU BROADSIDE BATTLESUIT!! ITS RAILGUNS WOULDNT STAY ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
anything that mixes metal with plastic is crap, they just dont stick!


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

agree with TC, just finished my hellhound, none fo the metal bits fit with the plastic. Hardest thing to put together for me was the old greater demon of slaanesh model, it came in about 5 pieces all that needed glueing and pinning, and loads of green stuff.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Gyrocopter from WHFB is a nightmare!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Tau Chaotix said:


> No one has mentioned Tau so far, its all space marines
> TAU BROADSIDE BATTLESUIT!! ITS RAILGUNS WOULDNT STAY ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> anything that mixes metal with plastic is crap, they just dont stick!



Try gluing the metal railguns to the undersides of the metal arms. Worked for me and they have never come off. Hell, even with the arms got broken off at the shoulder in a fall the railguns were still glued to the arms


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

The old dark elf cold one knights. Its like someone took the two halves of the cold one body, carefully put them together to make sure they fitted perfectly, with not even a join line to say where the gap was, then attacked them viciously with a pair of pliers until _not a single part of the belly touched the metal of the other half!_
Sigh

I hated those things, to the point I was actually happy when the plastic baby godzillas came out


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Definatly a WHFB tomb scorpion


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

For me it definately has to be chaos oblitorators, trying to get all those small guns in slots that usually dont fit very well in, not fun, and glue everywhere :ireful2:


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

did some one mention the new shokk attack gun the sucking arm and the gun arm a meant to be connected by a tubey thiny but my one was soo of half a pack of green stuff i was still off not to mention the chain from the gun to his shoulder was longer and to the left by 5ml and its in two pieces , also the gun arm is so f*cking heavy my pinning wouldnt work so now its perminantly wired on


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

any of the dark eldar vehicles. they are horrible. the guns dont stick and everything falls apart:suicide:


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I am used to kits by Dragon, Tamiya and others and I find any vehicle produced by GW to be a nightmare!


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

old Lanspeeder Typhoon...The Shitness of the landspeeder design combined with two huge hunks of metal = Disaster


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Killa kans and heavy bolters for chaos marines, I just couldn't get the arms to sit in place while the bolter was glued down.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree regarding Obliterators. I would love to personally smite the jackass that woke up one morning and said, "Wow! You know what would totally rock? A metal model with all this fiddly shit that could easily be incorporated into the original cast, but are instead seperate, that would need steady hands, tweezers, patience of a saint, and large quantities of anti-anxiety medication! I wonder if we can get a deal with Phizor! Gawd, I'm awesome!" Jerk.

Fiends. Not difficult persay, just lots of metal shit to pin. Carpal tunnel waiting to happen...

Flamers. Get one of the arms with one of the big flame spouts and the itty-bitty little connecting point at the shoulder, you know, too damned small to pin, and it's a recipe for dents in your wall. :biggrin:

My daemon prince, I had no problems with at all. Though, I am prone to using quantities of yellow-heavy green stuff as an adhesive in conjunction with super glue.


----------



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

3rd ed Wraithlords. Seriously, never struggled so much in my life... Mind you I was about 14 at the time and had no patience and never pinned.


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

gonna have to say the LRC those damned hurricane bolters still make me cringe when i think about putting em together, and yeah the landspeeders are pretty tough too, i actually broke two of em i was so mad ha ha


----------



## Queer_Farseer (Jul 14, 2008)

the ogres scraplauncher must the the mots evil the assemble.seriously i has so many little bits and everything is so easy to lose or fit together


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

The metal balrog, the bitz dont line up!!!!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

teh new ork trukk. if you follow the instructions it doesnt work - if you try and compromise it doesnt work.
the nly way you can get it to work it to build is in reverse, with the left on the right nd the right on the left. even then, it only just works.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

baneblade i bought from GW i didn't have any weapons now what is a baneblade without anyguns???


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

for me it would have to be anything metal because...
i put it together then suddenly it al falls apart 
it makes me mad:angry:


----------



## drgrbek (Jun 8, 2008)

These are my top 3 colorful-metaphor inducers.

1) LR Crusader. Specifically the !$#&%*%% hurricane bolters!!! Takes frustration to a whole new level. I can't wait for the all-plastic 3-in-1 LR box to come out!!
2) Old metal/plastic Devastators. This is a real close second to #1. Trying to get everything lined up >just so<, then everything falling apart right before you start gluing the damn thing!!! ARG!!! 
3) Exorcist - Now, I love my bolter bitc....ummm.....Sisters like no other, but trying to get all those metal pieces to align and be flush is just aggravating. Then trying to figure out the best way to glue the 3 pieces of the missle tubes together is lots o' fun. Hello, soldering iron!!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Engrim Van Horstman a WFB chaos special character on dragon, could never get it to stay together, I was 12 at the time. But I found it the other day and even with pinning I cant get it to stay together. 
Also Oblits I had to do some much filing and GS on those things and I still cant get all the little guns to stick so I just gave up. So my guy has no guns screw, its chaos


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Commissar Yarrick said:


> for me it would have to be anything metal because...
> i put it together then suddenly it al falls apart
> it makes me mad:angry:


Yeah I have the same issues, I don't pin because I don't want to dull my drill going through that crap, they should just make everything plastic, it saves everyone effort, I make a point to never buy blisters again after putting together my crappy ork warboss and stormboys because of the metal->plastic glueing, now there was a smard lad that invented that idea.


----------



## bmgod0 (Aug 9, 2008)

from what ive built sofar, thousand sons are annoying, especially when the metal body doesnt match with the plastic part :headbutt:


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i'd have to say the exorcist tank... the damn thing took me over an hour with a dremal, hobby knife and other items to get a rough fit!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Battle for Macraig plastic marines!!! they were rough!! 

or the Ravenors from the newest Tyranid line.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Usaal said:


> Battle for Macraig plastic marines!!! they were rough!!


Many long hours were spent battling THOSE plastic spurs! :laugh:

In seriousness, I'm going for GK terminators. The glue just wouldnt dry! :angry:

Canadish


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Not that they're hard to do or anything, but I find IG vehicles to be annoying as hell to assemble. Maybe it's the fact that you have to put all the wheels in individually, and them clamp the other plate on real quick before they fall out of alignment. (Why can't it be like the SM, where the wheels are moulded on?) I dunno, I just really hate assembling them. Chimeras, Russes, whatever.


----------



## Scytherayne (Aug 10, 2008)

Wraiths, not just because its hard to glue them together without pinning, its that they are so damned fragile!

Its like "Whoops I knocked your wraith over....and its spine broke". Even a little bump can brake them!

GW you money grubbing overminds! Make it all plastic! PLEASE!


----------



## quietviper (Jun 9, 2008)

For me...it had to be the slaanesh champion "booby snake"! The snake tail came in so many unnecessary itty-bitty pieces that I nearly tossed the model out the window in frustration trying to pin and glue them.:headbutt: By the time I got to the tip of the tail and trying to get the right angle to glue it at, I decided just to bury the end under some rubble to "disguise" it.:secret:


----------



## Humanbrain (Jul 23, 2008)

Back in the 80s they made a Dwarf tank/platform/cart/steamengine thing. It was SOLID GOD DAMN LEAD. Even pinning would not let this thing support its own weight. Something over 10 pounds. I still have a section of it, measuring about 7 inches, by 5 inches, by 4 inches tall (yes, one section) in my bits box, where it crushes everything else to dust.

Stupid dwarf tank.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Funny, I've never had a problem assembling the old metal Wraithlord (there was no 3rd ed wraithlord. It was released in RT as the Eldar Dreadnought, then slightly re-designed for 2nd (newer banner pole with weapon mount, and redesigned hands/arms) or even the metal Warwalker. I just took my time assembling them piece by piece. 5 minute epoxy works better than superglue for these, btw. Of course, back then, we had instructions for putting them together.

Same with the Crusader. I found the secret to gluing the metal bits was to dry fit them first, see what needed fixing (filing/etc), then (with a good glue, not that crap that GW labels 'glue'. A good, industrial cyano-acrylate adhesive like Loc-tite) glue the bits together, using the bare minimum to get the job done (too much superglue doesn't help, as it doesn't stick to itself too well.).

The landspeeder is, however, both badly designed AND moulded. Anything that requires torquing of the kit across two axes is not well-designed. Funnily enough, to assemble the three that I have, I ended up cutting the pieces so that they looked more like the leaked pics of the new re-cut speeder sprues.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

When I got an obliterator, the front part of the body was warped, and the little werapons are complete pains up the arse to get stuck on properly!


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

The tyranid ravener. 

It's such a pain, literally there's no-where to hold it to without being stabbed in the hand. Combined with it being pewter and just plain refusing to stick together it's the most frustrating model i've ever had to build. In the end I actually soldered it together.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Company masters, and the more recent Veterans, enough flash to make another box of them, and more warped/bent/mis-molded parts than a plastic surgery


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

The Hurricane Bolters on the Crusader still haunt my dreams.


----------



## major soma (Jun 5, 2008)

*most annoying model*

Man i'm glad I gave up the marines after hearing all of the problems but personally I would have to say the hellhound kit I bought Gah!!! the metal components were either warped needing major filing then filling, then the turret wouldnt go together I nearly threw the metal components away and make another Chimera but after leaving it for 2 days I went back in and greentuffed the flaming thing Gah!!!


----------



## Kaosnoob1 (Jun 26, 2008)

in one spree i bought 3 (new) killa kans and (new) ghazgkull

i've never put together but apparently daemon princes are tough.......and i gotta model blarog wings on-to mine *GULP*


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got another one. The tau Krootox. The rider will not fit on the back, I had to heat it over the cooker and bend the legs.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

So far it's been a metal ork war boss. Had to pin all the joints.

I've got a Tyrannid Hive Tyrant, a Baneblade and an Ork Truck to build yet, all of which have featured already...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah, full agreement here. I just built one for a Slaanesh sorcerer and it is STILL causing me trouble.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

one more vote for the crusader's hurricane bolters *shudder* can't WAIT for the plastic one. so much so that I'm not even going to build my 3rd crusader...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Was putting some orcs together today and remembered the bane of my fantasy side: The new plastic black orcs! Those f#%&*@! are so freaking annoying to put together, whoever thought it would be a good idea to make the torso, upper arms, and upper legs one solid piece and the lower extremities seperate was a complete moron and deserves to be flogged. Each foot goes with a specific body, but it's never clear which goes with which, so I more often than not end up grafting the stupid little things to my fingers instead of the model!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

My hated foe was the old style metal Balrog... the wings made me very sad face, and my pin vice broke trying to pin them to the body.

-Dirge


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

my bane is putting together all my warriors, sure they are not "hard" per say, until you get to the arms that if you use too little glue, they fall off, too much and your hands get stuck holding them cuz if you dont hold it, the arms fall off anyway, Ive done one that goes together perfect, then I have one that took me atleast 20 tries to get together. they are back and fourth. 

that or my monolith... ugh do I hate putting big things together, I always miss a step (like glueing the sides together then realizing I didnt put the arc guns in.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

For me it would have to be the metal techmarine but most metals mainly the large ones are horrible to build .


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

wraiths are a pain in the ass  i cant rememebr who said it but they're totally right

"OH! its a wraith! -touch- uhhh... its spine just broke..." and it was too tiny for me to appempt to pin it... and the fucker wasnt even mine >_< it was my friend's piece of crap


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Metal Fanatics. Urgh. Also that wraithlord. Urgh.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

It's not a GW model but the worst kit I ever put together was Monogram's 1/48 scale
P-38 Lightning. That has to be the worst model kit ever made. Nothing fits right on it.
The old P-51 from monogram is kindof a bitch too, where the wings join the fusilage and under the nose/wingroot area. Hell, most of those old monogram kits sucked.


----------



## Wiggles 3.0 (May 13, 2008)

for me it has to be the bloodthirster since 1 i was newb when I put it together, and 2 didn't have good tansport for it (my parents told me to use a foam reastraunt take out box to transport it) then after a month i manage to finish building it and put on the table (about six inches or so into it) then I walked away and heard a thus on the wall, I looked on the ground and the bloodthirster was in peices on the ground.


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

my worst model is the land raider crusader (still havn't gotten the hurricane bolters together) and the multimelta is on perma snapped bitz duty (looks like a mostly disarmed land raider when i field it)


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Chiming in here to say that Zoanthropes are pretty irritating... stragely enough more so for me than the Hive Tyrant. A bit of pinning on the Tyrant and it's got away without falling apart one (aside from one slight accident with his wing and a flying devilstick :S )

Even pinned with massive pins, my Zoanthropes still fall in half if I so much as look at them funny, and I ended up having to put a pin pretty much all the way through the body of each of mine to keep the back chimneys and side claws on.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the bretonian trebuchet is a absolute git to assemble. there are so many parts which have to go in at the same time.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Any metal model. I want to shun them. But some do stick nicely, like the Heavy Bolter Space Marine metal model. But worst of all, the metal models look nice mainly. Look at Terminator Marneus!


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree the ork trukk is a bit hard,
but I would say the ork bikers are a real challenge, (atleast for me)
god, it took me 15 min to understand that you had to cut of the handles,
1 hour later I end up having 3 bikes destroyed lol...


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, there was me thinking buying an exorcist to do a noise marine rhino conversion was a good idea.

I'm very glad I'm planning on heavily converting this, because it looks like putting it together normally and making it stay would be an absolute nightmare, hopefully with a lot of pinning my conversion will stay stuck!


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

The old RT lead/pewter vehicles, all of 'em.... The new stuff is a breeze by comparison...


----------



## dustparticles (Aug 18, 2008)

Hands down, the land raider crusader. When I opened the box I found out that THERE WERE NO CRUSADER BITS IN IT............After another bus ride (I was 16 at the time) to GW and back (3 hours) I finally got around to assembling the thing. The hull was pretty standard, kinda reminded me of a rhino assembly, but the damned hurricane bolters took longer than my previous trip to GW! Not only that, but they also fell apart every time I even looked at my LRC funny. I cant wait for those new plastic sprues to come out! :biggrin: 

:fuck:hurricane bolters:fuck:


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

For me I would have to say the Defiler (well just the legs) were the biggest pain in the ass. They just wouldn't set for me, they kept wanting to move around or pop out of the socket. :headbutt:


----------



## Zaamel (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine would have to be the Master of the Ravenwing, the parts just wont align properly, I finally had to file down large parts and add GS to make it look good.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Current metal zoanthropes, daemon prince (needs a [email protected]#$load of filing or greenstuff to look alright) and raptors.


----------



## g0atmilk (Apr 13, 2008)

im a lurker on this site but i think i have to come out of the shadows to say that the first rogue trader plastic space marines were the hardest things to get together and actually look good. it was reallllyy easy to make them look bad tho. that and eldar guardians and krootox dont work so well...


----------



## Khe'shal'tor (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a slight mismould of a lord of change which was the hardest thing I've ever attempted to make. Required serious converting and scenic basing just to let him stand up, and that's before I thing about the trauma of the arms and wings!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

horrors of tzeentch

they are very easy to assemble its just when you are cleaning them up it takes ages! i like my models to look nice and the sprue marks to be filed away but horrors have soo much extra metal you have to file its silly.

epidemius - bad moulding lines = lots of filing and LOTS of green stuff

and you may laugh but tactical marines arnt that easy, building them properly


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

The hive tyrants are a pain in the bum but the flat out worst has to be the bloomin zoanthropes, 
they are a complete nightmare due to the weight in certain positions and really, really need to be remade in plastic


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

ANYTHING metal


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

i heard the void dragon was a nasty model, but the thunderfire cannon doesn't look to nice either


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Killa kans are also pretty fucking annoying to assemble.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Carnosaurs, bastards.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Carnosaurs, bastards.


:shok:
thats me frelled then


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Old Hydra! I said Land Speeder, but it's really not. The damn thing needs a pin in all 5 necks, the 3 separate heads, the 4 legs and the 2 parts of the body. Spent ages assembling one this evening (including molding a replacement head for one that was missing) and it still needs a shit ton of greenstuff and filing to sort it out.


----------



## Arutha (Nov 3, 2008)

The Metal space marine venerable dreadnaught, was a total pain in the ass. But I will go with the consensus anything Metal sucks to assemble.


----------



## lord_caldera (Sep 25, 2008)

The thunderfire cannon. It's a wonderful model but it just doesn't fit together.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

lord_caldera said:


> The thunderfire cannon. It's a wonderful model but it just doesn't fit together.


I second this....what a horrible thing to put together. I had to use so much greenstuff in the joints to get it to stay together!


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

i would haave to say that the landspeeder was the most aggravating thing i've built to date.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Penitent Engines hands down for me


----------



## spidie2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a hell of a time with the Penitent Engine I just built. Damn thing comes with no instructions for added fun. when I finally figured it out I took pics and posted a crappy tutorial in the tutorials thread for any other poor sap who has to build one of these.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> The hive tyrants are a pain in the bum but the flat out worst has to be the bloomin zoanthropes,
> they are a complete nightmare due to the weight in certain positions and really, really need to be remade in plastic


I'm very confused with all the people complaining about Zoanthropes, put a nice large pin in the tail to body join and you'll have no issue. I managed to put 3 together in no time at all and even after being dropped a few times I still have no issues with them falling apart.

If in doubt, use a bigger pin 

On the subject of horrible to assemble models, the hellcannon, without a shadow of a doubt is the scariest model I've ever looked at, no instructions, stupid amounts of parts and al sorts of fiddly joins that are a real pain to put a decent pin into.

Without a doubt the best tip I can give for assembling metal modes with minimum issues is to get a drill bit for your pin vice which is exactly matched to the size of the pin you use, the parts will fit snugly with the pins and in you drill them in far enough, they're pretty unlikely to ever come apart once they've been glued!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Old One Eye was a really fucked up model to build. Those HUGE crab-claws weighted alot more then any superglue bond would support ever. When a parent buys his 10 year old one of them you know you have work ahead of you:angry:

But since they are OOP I'm gonna second the Hillcannon. Its a plethoria of bits that can cause troubles. Mine is still in bits, but thats thanks to the WoC army getting on ice, that's not gonna be a fun part constructing...

Another pain in the ass unit to build is Obliterators. Its not very hard to build em, but in order for them to survive you must pin all damn weapons and thats a royal pain:cray:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately the screaming skull catapult. The pats were totally finicky


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Critta said:


> I'm very confused with all the people complaining about Zoanthropes, put a nice large pin in the tail to body join and you'll have no issue. I managed to put 3 together in no time at all and even after being dropped a few times I still have no issues with them falling apart.
> 
> If in doubt, use a bigger pin


It's not the tail thats the problem, it's every other bloomin bit (especially those little fins) and what makes it worse is that they are so top heavy that they are more prone to falling over then other models


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> my bane is putting together all my warriors, sure they are not "hard" per say, until you get to the arms that if you use too little glue, they fall off, too much and your hands get stuck holding them cuz if you dont hold it, the arms fall off anyway, Ive done one that goes together perfect, then I have one that took me atleast 20 tries to get together. they are back and fourth.


I have to agree completely. The amount of skin I've lost assembling my cron warriors is just to huge to imagane.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Worst by far for me was a FW valkyrie (apart from the miscasting problems).
Gaps and warpage out the wazoo. 

Necrons? The warriors go together very easily. The Tomb spider went together equally easily. The tricks involve the right glue for the job and the sufficient quantity to do it (in both of those cases, "more=better" does not apply.)


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

nope the new demonetts! end of i hate them


----------



## cannae (Oct 11, 2008)

landspeeders are the worst plastic model I've made and I made 7 of them(6 with assault cannons), just for imperial fist army.
metal, no problems so far but i've one deamon prince laying around for my to be WE army so things can change fast as i'm reading the nomanies of the others.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am going to have to say that the Hellcannon sucks giant donkey cocks. Can't even fully assemble it if you want to paint it properly.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

My first predator had all the holes for the tabs on the bottom peice covered in a layer of plastic and i didnt see them. that made the bottom too wide and i had to cut it in half and take off a quarter inch of plastic and reglue because it wouldnt come unglued.


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I haven't modeled much but so far chaos havocs have been a pain in my ass. Getting Metal lascannon to glue to a plastic model was not fun at all  it kept falling and now and then it still falls apart.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

My vote would go towards f%$#ing Eldar Guardians. First plastic multi-part kit I ever made. Aaaarrrggghhh!


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

You're all going to laugh at me, but I nominate the first ever vehicle I put together: A Space Marine Rhino.

I know, I know, it's a ridiculously easy model to put together, but this one was the exception. I opened the package to discover that each sprue was warped in different directions. In fact, if I were to have attempted to put it together in the state it was in, I would have ended up with a rhino with a concave roof, and side pannels that curved in odd directions. It was hilarious.

The reason why it was so difficult was because I had to soak each sprue in hot water for hours and then manually attempt to flatten out the curves. lol

Soaking wet, I eventually managed to put the bastard-child of invention together, but it had flaws. In the end, I had to "convert" aspects of the rhino to make it look right. lol I had to make it look significantly damaged and battleworn. It turned out great in the end and the damaged look has been something I've used for every vehicle since then. But those 8 hours with my first GW vehicle will be something I'll never forget. lol

Quality control went out the window the day that thing was cast...lol


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

The old carnifex.... never have I filled the air with such vitriol and hatred as trying to pin those damned arms and legs.... the sheer persistence of unwillingness of the metal to stick. Grrrr... :headbutt:


----------



## RecklessFable (Feb 11, 2009)

The Crusader with metal bits. Not only is is hard to assemble, it falls apart eagerly.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

quietviper said:


> For me...it had to be the slaanesh champion "booby snake"! The snake tail came in so many unnecessary itty-bitty pieces that I nearly tossed the model out the window in frustration trying to pin and glue them.:headbutt: By the time I got to the tip of the tail and trying to get the right angle to glue it at, I decided just to bury the end under some rubble to "disguise" it.:secret:


QFRT - Quoted for Righteous Truth


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX (Feb 13, 2009)

I know that this doesn't actually count as a model, but model transfers are horrible! Especially when you are trying to get them to lay down flat on a curved suface..... Arrrrgh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob12763 (May 2, 2008)

jain Zar I can never get the triskele to stay put.Rob


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I love the look of the new Beast of Nurgle, but damn it's hard to get stuck together...I wish they'd just make everything out of plastic, it's better in every way.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Most Heretics may not find this a hard model to build, but the most trouble I've ever had was with the Nightbringer. He would just NEVER stay together, pieces always just came off or never stuck together. The first time I put it all together it just toppled over in what seemed like slow motion. And of course every piece that could, broke off.


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

anything metal that's made up of more than 2 pieces.

all the scrubbing, bending stuff to get it straight, filing, sanding, scraping, some more bending..

and then there's the assembly.. *shudder*

Filing, dryfitting, filing some more, oh wait it needs some GS, more filing, a bucketload of pinning and finally when you think it's stuck together, it falls apart.. AGAIN.


Repeat ad nauseum.

I would go insane trying to make a Sisters of battle or vostroyan army.


i hate...
no, correction, i LOATHE metal models.


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

Not too bad on its own, but in mass amounts, Hormagaunts are a huge pain. Their slottas go though the slot because their feet aren't big enough to stop it at the right point, they fall over while you try to wait for the glue to dry, and when you have them fully assembled, they fall over on their front. I've had to put chunks of metal on the base of every damn one of mine.

As for single models, well, I haven't done a whole lot of metal ones, but the Daemon Prince and new Hive Tyrant are ridiculous. If you usually glue metal models with superglue, these will destroy your will to play Warhammer.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The metal Steamtank was a real shit to put together well but the most annoying thing I've ever had to do was help someone build an Ogre Kingdoms Scraplauncher. I still have re-occurring nightmare now.:no:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I will agree with everyone else that has put a Deamon Prince together. Massive ball buster. .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Catachans. :angry: Never again. None of the arms fit the guns and they kept sliding off and ruining everything. :angry: And you get fewer options than the cadians.


----------



## cheesy (Feb 4, 2008)

i hate building the IG chimera. all the walls were warped and didnt fit togther, while since it was one of my firts IG tanks the tracks really annoyed me


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Greater Deamon of Tzeentch... took me 6-7 hours to fit the parts xD


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Raptors or zoanthropes, its a toss up.
Zoanthropes are a bitch to stick together and once you do, your skin is fused to it also so that once you take your hand away the attachment breaks.
Raptors are the same, AND they break just when you look at them afterwards. Plus they have terrible balance issues.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

idk if said, but i built 2 obliterators for a friend a couple years ago and never again lol. Way too much metal to metal, and pieces that can break off.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Critta said:


> Chiming in here to say that Zoanthropes are pretty irritating... stragely enough more so for me than the Hive Tyrant. A bit of pinning on the Tyrant and it's got away without falling apart one (aside from one slight accident with his wing and a flying devilstick :S )
> 
> Even pinned with massive pins, my Zoanthropes still fall in half if I so much as look at them funny, and I ended up having to put a pin pretty much all the way through the body of each of mine to keep the back chimneys and side claws on.


Agreed!! I hate glueing Zoanthropes. My first one I raged and shoved it together with greensuff, it still looks horible Grrrrrr.....


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Anything metal is a ball buster for me.
the arms dont start to stick until after like 10 minutes with the glue I use. Even when it sticks I have to put something under the peice to keep it from falling off.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree metal models seem designed to put you off minature wargaming, sadly they also seem to outnumber plastic models about ten to one.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

before pinning it had to be thousand sons i hate gluing metal to plastic


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Putting a krootox together gave me suicidal tendencies
even the guys in GW refused to put it together because the model is so god damn bad
u have to bend the model into the right shape its screwed up


----------



## Onyx Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I gotta say the greater demons, by which i mean tzeentch wings, pinning them drives me insane....


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Onyx Raven said:


> I gotta say the greater demons, by which i mean tzeentch wings, pinning them drives me insane....


Don't get me started on pinning, personally I'd rather rebuild a model and reattach every little bit that falls off than ever make use of pinning.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

space marine scouts with bolters.. I don't know if my lot where warped, but none of the bolters would line up properly with the chests!

also, as everyone else said, landspeeders, the top and bottom wouldn't stay together, it got enough glue on it to stick an elephant to a cieling, then elastic band over night in the end


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There is such a thing as too much glue  I've only built 3 Speeders in my time - First one worked as a dream, others not so much, but with duct tape, and plastic glue, works a dream.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Tyrant Guard, the old one with the shield. Should have decided to weld the thing together.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I am Finding the Oblits to be a hassle their bits just never line up.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> I am Finding the Oblits to be a hassle their bits just never line up.


yea i never liked the weapons, should have made the arm all inclusive.


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

^i think its a cool idea cause i would hate for them to all be the same, but def the hardest one i have put together to date. Not that any of them are really hard just tidious and frustrating.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

ogre kingdoms scraplauncher - 1 word - enough !


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

The 2nd/3rd edition Orc war wyvern. Not only did it have two huge halves of metal for the body which were so drastically different it was like they were from two completetly different miniatures, but it also had the wings.

*Shudder* The wings *shudder*

Pin em, glue em, and fill in the 2 foot of space between the wing and the socket with putty, prime it and paint it. Then breathe whilst in the same room to watch the wings drop off for the 9000th time. I lost a good few months of my life to those bloody wings.


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Zacaria's dragon is a son of a B-tch... Sorry bout spellering oooo and old shool metal landspeeders.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

My personal peeve was the old dark elf hydra. It still lies in my room somewhere unassembled after 6+ years


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm new so I haven't tried alot but I really hate putting Devastators together... some of the shoulder sockets are hollow hard to glue, hard to get the arms right and the weapon to match the cabling from the back pack... just ugh...


----------



## selig (Feb 16, 2009)

*Mini*

I would have to saw Striking Scorpion left arm. I had to file like a bitch to get it to fit in!


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

The vampire counts Winged Vampire lord, his leg, sword little familiar and head were so dman hard to put on, its been 3 days and Im still assembling him (I painte dit all seperately before gluing it together


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Tau Empire Kroot Oxes, half of the damn body's missing and they dont even match together unless you have shitloads of greenstuff


----------



## Annihilatorza (Feb 5, 2009)

For me I mainly only worked with plastic models, and now I have just strated a IG Army, and building my first Hellhound, arg I hate metal and plastic, 

First the fuel tanks dont fit at all, so file and file and file and file, then bend parts to get them to fit, and bend back, now the turret needs to be done.

Who ever came up with the bright idea to put a plastic turrent top on a metal base needs to shot in the head several times.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't done that many models, so I haven't experienced a lot of your pains, so i'll go with ANY Baneblade. Hated it completely...


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

Landspeeder....and the tracks from the chimera-box sucks.....


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

In my experience, it's the Necron Pariah. That stupid gun is attached to the body by such a piece of metal *smaller* than the pins I use.

I've made 10, and 8 broke during assembly.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Old metal Wraithlords... First time modeling, all I had was a stick of super glue from the dollar store. Lets just say I spent hours holding every piece together and waiting for it to dry. The next time i went into the store to get another model I discovered the "instant dry" stuff for super glue and was like :shok: 

All those hours...


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

gonna change mine to a ravener i spent all night tring to put one together and now i hate bloody nidsthey make me so mad:angry:


----------



## Vampboi (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate the Obliterators most so far. Damn little itty bitty weapon parts that don't fit properly into the holes anyway. And what is with the assault cannon bit? They can't even fire an assault cannon.


----------



## covey (Feb 1, 2009)

mine would definately be the flipping Necron metal models, every time I try to stick them on they fall off after any others would be fine, oh, and necron warriors, the legs actually break off, just after using about a week, the feet break from the legs, WTF


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Definitly the furisoso dreadnought SO MANY SMALL METAL PARTS!!!!!!!:angry:uke:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 21, 2009)

General Panic said:


> The old RT lead/pewter vehicles, all of 'em.... The new stuff is a breeze by comparison...


seconded, by far the worst of them was the original land speeder.

had a bit of trouble with the greater daemon of tzneech. pinning all the way. and a dollop or two if GS and it was good. then my buddy knocked it off the table........

wings stayed on! lost its head and staff bit.


----------

